# HOW TO RELABEL Sweatshirts



## cdbell10 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey all,
I am in the process of updating my line to include crewnecks and Hoodies. I am talkiing to ClothingLabels4u.

What is the best way to get these sewed onto the actual hoodie?

Will embroidery shops do it? Who should I contact?

Thanks! It will be small quantities at first....


----------

